# Camo Form gun wrap (not-tape)



## mdhall (Oct 15, 2012)

I’d been wanting to camouflage my matte black deer hunting rifle for a while, but I didn’t want it to be permanent. I’d thought about camo tape, Camo clad and even painting it, but just didn’t want to ruin the stock look in case I ever wanted to sell it. Fortunately, I came across the perfect solution online. Camo Form is a camouflage tape-like material that only sticks to itself and doesn’t leave a messy residue. If you’ve ever had an injury and used Coban to wrap it, it’s the same principle, just in camo, and you’re wrapping gear not wounds. You just have to make sure it is wrapped at least 1/4â€³ over itself so it will stick. If you have small moving parts you’ll have to cut smaller pieces to wrap those. (That’s what I did to go around the scope and area where the bolt and safety needed to move)

I got two rolls because I knew I had more than just my gun I wanted to wrap. But, one roll was more than enough to wrap and entire gun. If you want to get the scope too, you’ll need an extra roll. Which is good because then you can wrap your flashlight, binoculars and anything metal on your deerstand that makes a lot of noise. It was amazing how fast and easy it was to apply. The cloth look dulls any reflection your gun may have had before and it also adds a lot of grip. It would be almost impossible to drop a gun or a knife wrapped in Camo Form. On the down side, it may not be such a great idea to wrap your entire flashlight, because if you do drop it, it will just be lost forever in less you luck up and walk up on it lens side facing you. Its insane how well the Realtree-AP camo form blended with the hardwood leaves and trees I leaned it up against for photos.

If you’re looking for a quick camo job for guns, bows, knives or anything in between, Camo Form is the product. It comes in 14 different camo variations, and is even included with sniper kits in the U.S. military for sniper’s to camo their sniper rifles. Would we give our soldiers a product that didn’t work? If it can fool a person, I’m sure you can pull one over on the deer this season with Camo Form. Best of all, it’s made in the U.S.A.


----------



## marknga (Oct 16, 2012)

I've got it on my Ruger M77 30.06, not the entire rifle but just the stock. My dad put this synthetic stock on it back in the early 80's and it is hollow and noisy.. but light. He had wrapped it in tape but over the years it had started coming off. I wrapped it in camoform and I like it. Really quieted it down and I like the way it feels.
Good stuff.


----------



## Gerrik (Oct 21, 2012)

I got the kInd they sell at Bass Pro, and after a weekend in the mountains, with rain and damp all over it, I'm happy. Not sure it's it's the same brand( trashed the packaging 2 weeks ago), but not terribly expensive, and well worth the price.


----------

